# bose audio off on off on



## beefbowl (Mar 31, 2007)

its on then off, on then off, on then off. all the while the antenna motor is raising and lowering raising and lowering. i'm challenged electrically. i think it has something to do with a short or a fuse. i can change fuses and use a solder iron but i don't know where to hunt. i can hear a clicking noise while it turns on and off somewhere near the fuse box. thanx for your help.


----------



## napilibch (Jul 27, 2007)

I sure hope you get some help on this one, as it sounds like I have the same problem. My volume level is weak, and as the car warms up, gets better. Sometimes the stero does not come on at all, One speaker working regularly, and the otheres ...well, randomly on and off depending on the weather... no kidding!


----------



## beefbowl (Mar 31, 2007)

i broke down and bought a new deck and speakers from walmart for around $120 total. that's including the scosche nissan harness and antenna adapter. the deck was on clearance for $50. the hardest part of the install was putting the back speakers (6x9) into the brackets. 90 degrees in the trunk is not fun. anway it sounds good and i'm never buying bose anything again. 

the bose deck just plain broke. i wouldn't troubleshoot anymore. i'd just buy a new deck. bose sucks.


----------

